# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Gopro - Alternative, Erfahrungen, Test, ect.

## Lenny

Hi Leute,

ich bin drauf und dran mir eine GoPro HD Hero2 zu kaufen.
(Erst mal: Gibt's die eigentlich schon in Deutschland??)

Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Ding?
Irgendwelche Tests, besonders Stabilittstests, oder Alternativen oder so... Positivinfos sind willkommen aber negatives auf jeden Fall auch.

Ich mchte die Kamera auch als Partykamera und so fr den Alltag "missbrauchen". Deswegen wre es cool zu wissen, wie die Kamera mit wenig Licht (Partys) und viel Licht (Wasserreflektion) umgeht.

Als nchstes noch, wie ist die Kamera mit anderen Kompaktkameras zu vergleichen und muss man sich eigentlich die Befestigungen kaufen, also klar wird mir ja nicht geschenkt.., oder kann ich die Kamera auch ziemlich einfach self-made-montieren (MTB-Lenker, Windsurfmast, Gabelbaum, Boardnose, Skateboard, Kiteleinen, Handgelenk)??

Und wird es eigentlich in naher Zukunft eine Hero3 geben, oder andere unnachrstbare Neuerungen, worauf ich warten sollte eh ich mir jetzt eine verfrht hole?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.
Lenny

PS: Super wre auch ein Vergleich zur Actionpro...

----------


## Schotstart

partykamera knnte schwierig werden ohne richtiges objektiv und sucher, meinste nich :Wink: 

die neue kommt wohl mit lichtwechseln etc besser zurecht. ber die qualitt aufm wasser / bei viel licht denk ich kann man sich ja wirklich hinreichend informieren, schau dir mal so ziemlich jedes surf/bmx/motox video an, da ist mehr als genug footy von der gopro drin.
gibt auch massig montagekits, aber auch immer mal wieder gescheite bastler die sich da selber was bauen (denke da zb an den kerl in irgendeinem forum, der ne masttophalterung gebaut hat, bei der man nicht das mastsleeve aufschneiden muss).

und klar ist das moped schon erhltlich, guck mal hier oder bei stehsegelrevue im shop.

mit der gopro bin ich echt zufrieden, benutze das teil regelmig auf dem wasser, haben uns das ding aber auch schon mit der band bei ner liveshow um den kopf geschnallt und es hat alles mitgemacht.

gre

----------

